

10 UI Ideas to Learn from Gumroad - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17385407466/10-ui-ideas-to-learn-from-gumroad

======
subbu4
incredibly insightful analysis, i learned quite a bit! i'm always jealous of
amazing UI, and i'm well aware that the beauty derives from simplicity and
designing for intent/ action, which takes a great deal of time to achieve with
customer development, and paring elements down in response.

i'm grateful to have you point out many choices i would have glossed over at
first blush (perhaps several views, even).

your comments are definitely valuable, but one thing that might make these UI
posts stand out even more would be to get comments from prospective users, as
if doing customer interviews. i know such activities are beyond the scope of
posts like this for multiple reasons, but if it could be done, it would be
amazing to see what "regular" users think/ do in the context of your break-
down.

(about me: i'm a startup co-founder who isn't a trained UXD but appreciates
the importance of UI and UX. apologies for not providing insight at a much
higher level.)

~~~
jason_shah
thanks for the comment! glad the post was valuable for you.

good pt. re: comments from prospective users. you may be right about it being
out of scope for me, but if companies were willing to share the videos and
data they get from sites like usertesting.com, then i'd be happy to put it
together with my ux posts and make it available for everyone to learn from.

------
jason_shah
I wonder if there are certain UI lessons to be learned from other payments
startups out there. It would also be interesting to know more about where
Sahil gets his inspiration from and how he picked up design over time as a
self-taught guy.

